# Lakers sign Aaron McKie



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Point to McKie

Ending their search for a point guard, or at least a Phil Jackson-type point guard, the Lakers have agreed to terms with another candidate no one could have predicted, Aaron McKie.

"We've come to an agreement," said McKie's agent, Leon Rose, from his home in Pennsauken, N.J., Sunday. "Everything will get done over the course of the next few days.

"The Lakers approached him with a nice offer. He had a long talk with Coach Jackson regarding the situation and the role he can play was something that appealed to him.

"Coach Jackson has had a lot of success with veteran big guards and hopefully Aaron can have the same kind of success and bring the team a defensive presence.

"He's also looking forward to playing with Kobe Bryant. He's known him a long time from their days in Philadelphia."

The agreement is for two years and $5 million. The Lakers had no comment.

The agreement with McKie is expected to end negotiations with Derek Anderson, another big veteran guard who received a similar offer but was expected to take less and sign with the Houston Rockets.

*Still on the Lakers' list and available are former UCLA Bruin Earl Watson and former Laker Jannero Pargo. With a short list of big men to choose from, a return by Vlade Divac may be possible.*

[More in URL]

Yea babY!!!!! :banana: :rofl: :curse:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

hooray...ok now whats next? :eek8:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Now we go jump off a bridge..


----------



## Obesa cantavit (Jul 16, 2005)

Im not happy with this. Sure we needed a point, but McKie? This guy was awful in Philly the past couple of seasons. Sure he was Sixth Man of the Year in 2001, but he is way over the hill and chronic injuries. This is a waste for what im assuming is the entire MLE.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

good signing IMO


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Obesa cantavit said:


> Im not happy with this. Sure we needed a point, but McKie? This guy was awful in Philly the past couple of seasons. Sure he was Sixth Man of the Year in 2001, but he is way over the hill and chronic injuries. This is a waste for what im assuming is the entire MLE.



Its the MLE its half.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i'll only be happy if watson signs wit us


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow. right after I said that he won't sign with us. Good call, *Lakermike05*


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Pargo would be nice also.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> Wow. right after I said that he won't sign with us. Good call, *Lakermike05*



Thank you thank you


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> "We've come to an agreement," said McKie's agent, Leon Rose, from his home in Pennsauken, N.J., Sunday. "*Everything will get done over the course of the next few days*.


Say what. Sign of things coming?



> "The Lakers approached him with a nice offer. *He had a long talk with Coach Jackson regarding the situation and the role he can play was something that appealed to him.*


McKie's role could be a backup? I think he would accept it.



> "Coach Jackson has had a lot of success with veteran big guards and hopefully Aaron can have the same kind of success and bring the team a *defensive presence*."





> "He's also looking forward to playing with Kobe Bryant. *He's known him a long time from their days in Philadelphia.*"


After reading farther into the quotes, etc. I think this is a start of moves (Rose? Curry).. Why? I dont really know accept Aaron's agent is the agent for Curry.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

MC AK said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....


hurts that bad huh.:boohoo:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Now we go jump off a bridge..


 Agreed


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

this sucks unless Watson is also signed.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

how much of mle we got left


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Probably about half.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, I suppose I'm happy with the signing. McKie is a better shooter and a defender than Anderson and probably has less chance of getting injured. Plus, he's older and will give more veteran leadership. It'd be great if we could get both of them, but we'll see what happens with that other half of the MLE.

Good to see us do something!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

Please post sensible comments that are on topic. Thank you.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

luckylakers said:


> thats all a lie




???


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I prefer Watson, but I guess McKie will be all right if he stays healthy.

Take a look on who we have spent our MLE on the past 3 years:

2005 Aaron McKie *age 32*
2004 Vlade Divac *age 36*
2003 Gary Payton *age 35

*Some youth would be nice.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another PG isn't an option right now. We absolutely have to get another big (Traylor, Booth).


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im 2 for 2 i said kwame and lakers got kwame i said Mckie and lakers get mckie......Maybe i should say KG???


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

"i dont want it, i dont want it! ::vomits::" - stewie


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

on the bright side at least we have a point guard now!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Another PG isn't an option right now. We absolutely have to get another big (Traylor, Booth).


I think we need a PG more because we can always play Odom at PF if we have to and have Slava, Cook, Bynum and Kwame back up Mihm.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I think we need a PG more because we can always play Odom at PF if we have to and have Slava, Cook, Bynum and Kwame back up Mihm.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO We dont want odom at the 4 he's a 3 leave him there!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO We dont want odom at the 4 he's a 3 leave him there!!


So you would prefer a 2nd unit of:

Sasha
Kobe (plays pretty much the whole game)
Odom
Cook
Booth

instead of

Watson
Kobe
Jumaine Jones
Odom
Cook/Slava/Bynum/Kwame (who ever Phil likes best)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> So you would prefer a 2nd unit of:
> 
> Sasha
> Kobe (plays pretty much the whole game)
> ...



Fine , Point made lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Alright. Now for Watson. :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

OT: does any1 know how to put there on video on my space? like say i wanted to put a kobe vid on there how can i?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

```
<embed name="RAOCXplayer" src="***url  goes here***"application/x-mplayer2" width="320" height="50" autostart="false">
```

Use the previous code, but adjust the height to an approximation of how many pixels tall the video is. A good standard is to change the height from 50 to 300. 

Now if you decide to configure all the settings...
A good rule of thumb to keep in mind is 1=yes, 0=no; true=yes, false=no. 
If you want to change the appearance, just change those. 
For instance, if you want it to start automatically (despite the annoyance factor) change autostart="false" to autostart="true" 
Actually, true is the default so you could actually take that out altogether.
Experiment to find what you like 

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...D=812799&blogID=966976&Mytoken=20040406225425


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> OT: does any1 know how to put there on video on my space? like say i wanted to put a kobe vid on there how can i?



Check the Hate myspace code 

Since hes already explained most of it. Check it out this link has a nice Kobe vid you view or post on myspace.
:cheers: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

As simple as this move may seem, the difference between having McKie at PG over Sasha is one that puts us in contention for the playoffs.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Granted I didn't see many 76ers games last year, in the little I saw of McKie he looked like a guy who was done. Guess we'll see now...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> ```
> <embed name="RAOCXplayer" src="***url  goes here***"application/x-mplayer2" width="320" height="50" autostart="false">
> ```
> 
> ...



Thanx ....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Check the Hate myspace code
> 
> Since hes already explained most of it. Check it out this link has a nice Kobe vid you view or post on myspace.
> :cheers: :banana: :clap:



Thanx...but i really want to put check the hate part 2 on there.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Agreed


agreed, bad move.

would have prefered anderson. at least he can still dunk the ball


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh well...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> As simple as this move may seem, the difference between having McKie at PG over Sasha is one that puts us in contention for the playoffs.


I would tend to agree with your line of thinking. Anderson may have been the younger, more attractive signing. But McKie is the type of intelligent, experienced, playoff-tested veteran that Phil loves and feels secure with. Everyone seemed to think that Derek Harper and Ron Harper were both at the end of their ropes when they were brought in to run the point, but both ended up being solid contributors with the latter Harper helping to lead the Lakers to a title run. McKie is certainly near the twilight of his career, but I feel he can be even more of an asset to this team than Anderson could have been. Personally, I applaud the signing.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

If he can play 25 min a night, this is a nice signing. McKie can still ball on both sides of the court.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

bluedawgalex said:


> on the bright side at least we have a point guard now!


hate to burst everyones bubble but Mckie is and has been a swingman for 99.9% of his career


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> hate to burst everyones bubble but Mckie is and has been a swingman for 99.9% of his career


He's been a shooting guard really, but so was Ron Harper before he got to Chicago. Besides, we all know the triangle does not require a traditional PG and that Kobe and Lamar will share the duties in bringing the ball up the court.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

mckie seems to be at the end of his career after looking his stats this year 2.5pts .......


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> I would tend to agree with your line of thinking. Anderson may have been the younger, more attractive signing. But McKie is the type of intelligent, experienced, playoff-tested veteran that Phil loves and feels secure with. Everyone seemed to think that Derek Harper and Ron Harper were both at the end of their ropes when they were brought in to run the point, but both ended up being solid contributors with the latter Harper helping to lead the Lakers to a title run. McKie is certainly near the twilight of his career, but I feel he can be even more of an asset to this team than Anderson could have been. Personally, I applaud the signing.


I really hope you're right!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> mckie seems to be at the end of his career after looking his stats this year 2.5pts .......


Look at 03-04 he averaged 9. He barely even got any minutes this year and he had to play with Allen Iverson, who controls the ball most in the league.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Also in 03-04 he was 5th in the league in 3pt shots, and 48th in steals (1.13) a game. Considering that he's gonna have starter minutes, I think we will see those stats improve or at least be similiar to them.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmmmm seems like some of you guys are starting to think this isnt that bad of a signing anyway.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I really dont have any negative or positive vibes with this signing. Its another one of thoes things that you'll wait on and see was it for the better? or worse?


I still think we need a quick small PG to guard the parkers and bibbys etc etc. I would also like the Lakers to use the LLE or the other half of the MLE on a decent aggresive big man who can actually help us out.(Calvin booth???)


MY DREAM LINEUP THAT IS POSSIBLE FOR NEXT YEAR:

Pg-Watson/Mckie/Smush/Sasha
Sg-Kobe/Mckie/Von
Sf-Odom/Luke/JJ
Pf-Kwame/ Calvin Booth/Cook
C-Mihm/Calvin Booth/ Bynum


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> I really dont have any negative or positive vibes with this signing. Its another one of thoes things that you'll wait on and see was it for the better? or worse?
> 
> 
> I still think we need a quick small PG to guard the parkers and bibbys etc etc. I would also like the Lakers to use the LLE or the other half of the MLE on a decent aggresive big man who can actually help us out.(Calvin booth???)
> ...


^forgot george, he will big a part of next yrs. team for sure(off the bench)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> hate to burst everyones bubble but Mckie is and has been a swingman for 99.9% of his career


Finally..I was holding back as I am often accused of being "negative"...Mckie is not a point guard,especially at this stage of his career..He never avg more than 5 apg per game at his peak...

The guy is basically done..just stick a fork in him


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Apparently Phil Jackson wanted him so there ahs to be a reason for this signing bc on the surface, it just looks dumb giving up on Anderson to get McKie.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

I LOVE this sign!!!!!! Thank you Mitch!!!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Well we have 2.5 million + our LLE to use and here are the top remaining guys according to hoopshype.

http://www.hoopshype.com/free_agent_rankings.htm


<table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#003366">*1. **Michael Finley* 6-7 SG Dallas</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 15.7 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 2.6 apg, 40.7 FG% </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $ 14,609,375</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">Finley will be pursued by pretty much every contender even though he is coming off his worst season in Dallas. Would be a great fit in Phoenix.</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#003366">*2. **Tyson Chandler* 7-1 PF Chicago / Restricted Free Agent</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 8.0 ppg, 9.7 rpg, 49.4 FG%, 27.4 mpg</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $4,801,102</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">Will soon become one of the top defensive players in the NBA. Bulls GM John Paxson is well aware of that and would match any offer for him. </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#003366">*3. **Eddy Curry* 6-11 C Chicago / Restricted Free Agent</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 16.1 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 53.8 FG%, 28.7 mpg</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $3,896,402</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">You won't find many big men in the league with such a wide array of offensive skills. Health issues have scared some teams off, though.</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#003366">*4. **Vladimir Radmanovic* 6-10 SF Seattle / Restricted Free Agent</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 11.8 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 40.9 FG%</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $2,300,984</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">One of the best sixth men in the league last season. The Sonics should try hard to keep him. </td> </tr> <tr>  <td bgcolor="#003366">*5. **Earl Watson* 6-1 PG Memphis</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 7.7 ppg, 4.5 apg, 1.04 spg </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $1,440,000</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">One of the top backup point guards in the NBA for the last couple of years. Not a brilliant playmaker, but a great defender. </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#003366">*6. **Latrell Sprewell* 6-5 SG Minnesota </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 12.8 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.2 apg, 41.4 FG% </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $14,625,000</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">Although well past his prime, he should still command enough money to feed his family.</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*7. **Eddie Griffin* 6-10 PF Minnesota</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 7.5 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 38.4 FG%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $695,046</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">A lot of talent, but also a lot of baggage. Will more than likely re-sign with the Timberwolves. </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*8. **Ronald Murray* 6-4 SG Seattle / Restricted Free Agent </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 7.0 ppg, 2.0 apg, 36.1 FG%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $695,046</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">Scored in bunches when given the chance to play consistent minutes. The Nuggets have expressed interest. </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*9. **Damon Jones* 6-3 PG Miami</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 11.6 ppg, 4.3 apg, 43.2 3P%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $2,503,000</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">One of the best three-point shooters last season, Jones would like to stay with Shaq in Miami.</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*10. **Nick Van Exel* 6-1 PG Portland</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 11.0 ppg, 4.3 apg, 38.9 3P%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $11,933,252</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">You can't question his talent, but his attitude is always a concern. Look for him to sign with one of the Texan teams.</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*11. **Gary Payton* 6-4 PG Boston</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 11.3 ppg, 6.1 apg, 46.8 FG%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $5,408,700</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">Probably no more than a backup at this point in his career – but a quality backup.</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*12. **Reggie Evans* 6-8 PF Seattle / Restricted Free Agent </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 4.9 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 47.6 FG%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $880,000</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">A workhorse. Led the league in rebounds per minute last season. No offensive game whatsoever. </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*13. **Maurice Evans* 6-5 SG Sacramento / Restricted Free Agent </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 4.9 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 47.6 FG%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $620,046</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">A superstar in Europe, Evans proved to be a serviceable backup for the Kings in his return to the NBA. Works really hard and can score. </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*14. **Tyronn Lue* 6-0 PG Atlanta</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 11.2 ppg, 4.6 apg, 45.1 FG% </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $1,600,000</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">Put up the best stats of his career in a season split between Houston and Atlanta.</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#003366">*15. **Darius Songaila* 6-9 PF Sacramento / Restricted Free Agent</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f2f5f7"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Statistics:* 7.5 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.4 apg, 52.7 FG%</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">*Last season's salary:* $1,600,000</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td bgcolor="#cccccc">Plays hard and is not lacking on offensive talent. With Shareef Abdur-Rahim now in Sacramento, he'll probably leave the Kings.</td> </tr> </tbody> </table>


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

truth said:


> Finally..I was holding back as I am often accused of being "negative"...Mckie is not a point guard,especially at this stage of his career..He never avg more than 5 apg per game at his peak...
> 
> The guy is basically done..just stick a fork in him


You're absolutely entitled to that opinion, but remember that almost everyone said the same exact thing about Brian Shaw when he came to LA. Shaw was perceived to be at the end of his rope, yet ultimately went on to provide the Lakers with invaluable, clutch contributions time and time again. McKie, who came into the league alongside his Temple teammate Eddie Jones is only 32 and will surely play a larger role for this team in terms of minutes, but his situation differs very little from any of the previous Jackon "reclamation projects" who became leaders and difference makers with his teams. McKie is the quintessential Phil Jackson role player. A player at the crossroads of his career who has been hand-picked by one of the NBA's all-time coaching legends, one who is very rarely wrong when it comes to such choices. 

Though Aaron played most games at SG/SF with the Sixers, he was still able to manage a respectable 3.5 apg in his previous five seasons before having his minutes diminished last year. He was a key role player between Eric Snow and AI and played a big part in helping steady and guide them to the finals in '01. At such a relatively small pricetag due to the new amnesty clause, McKie can easily turn out to be one of this summer's best buys by making this transitional period for the franchise and the individuals on this current roster that much smoother.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Its funny that this thread is already 5 pages. He signed..good for him lol


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Its funny that this thread is already 5 pages. He signed..good for him lol


not 5 yet ut i think this will do 

I LIKE THIS SIGNING


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

truth said:


> Finally..I was holding back as I am often accused of being "negative"...Mckie is not a point guard,especially at this stage of his career..He never avg more than 5 apg per game at his peak...


Mckie could play the point guard. In fact, some years ago, subbing an injured Erci Snow, averaged baclk-to-back triple doubles playing the position.



> The guy is basically done..just stick a fork in him


I agree. i will be very (pleasently) surprised if he manages to contribute something worthwhile.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Though Aaron played most games at SG/SF with the Sixers, he was still able to manage a respectable 3.5 apg in his previous five seasons before having his minutes diminished last year. He was a key role player between Eric Snow and AI and played a big part in helping steady and guide them to the finals in '01. At such a relatively small pricetag due to the new amnesty clause, McKie can easily turn out to be one of this summer's best buys by making this transitional period for the franchise and the individuals on this current roster that much smoother.


maybe I was under the wrong impression,but i got the feeling you guys were slotting him as your starting point guard..I think that is a bit of a reach..I dont think he has the quickness to stop dribble penetration against the quicker 1's,which means Kwame has got to provide weak side help

As for picking him up for 2.5 mill,its a great aquisition..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I have no comment with the signing of McKie. Overlooking it we'll be fine.
With half the MLE and the LLE left, it's all good if we go after Earl Watson.

We have some sparks off the bench in Walton, Jones, Devean George (even though they all play the 3.)


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

truth said:


> He never avg more than 5 apg per game at his peak...


Neither has any other PG in the triangle offense.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Neither has any other PG in the triangle offense.


Thats nice,but Mckie never played in the triangle before in Philly..

So we should expect .30 APG???

Not sure what your point is


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Again with this point guard crap....

Almost anyone that can dribble and pass better than average (like McKie) can play guard in the triangle or almost any motion offense. Go read a Phil Jackson book and educate yourself before you come in a forum with fans that have watched the offense constantly. But McKie has even played point guard in NON triangle offenses, even as far back as college when he was the starting point guard at Temple alongside Eddie Jones.

If your concerns are only about the defensive side of playing point, than you're right.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not sure how much McKie adds to the Lakers triangle or no triangle. He's been injury prone and his numbers have been taking a nosedive lately. He looked really slow the last time I watched him play which is not a good sign particularly on defensive side of things. The triangle isn't going to help McKie guarding guys like Telfair, Nash, and Davis. This is not something I want to see from a Lakers perspective.

You guys need Watson to fill this roster out but as of right now there's some serious lack backcourt and frontcourt depth. If there is not anything more significant added to the roster and LA makes the playoffs, I think Phil Jackson assures his place as the greatest coach of all time


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The One said:


> hurts that bad huh.:boohoo:


:yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Again with this point guard crap....
> 
> Almost anyone that can dribble and pass better than average (like McKie) can play guard in the triangle or almost any motion offense. Go read a Phil Jackson book and educate yourself before you come in a forum with fans that have watched the offense constantly. But McKie has even played point guard in NON triangle offenses, even as far back as college when he was the starting point guard at Temple alongside Eddie Jones.
> 
> If your concerns are only about the defensive side of playing point, than you're right.


The closest player thas analogous to mckie is Harper.The difference is harper came over after being after his 9th oor 10th year and had a big year previously.Mckie is in his 13 or 14th year and had a dreadful previous year...Your point guard still has to get the ball past midcourt and into the offense...Forget about D...I am just glad you guys picked him up before Larry Brown forced him down the Knicks throat..Now if you can sign and trade for Eric Snow,we will be safe


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

truth said:


> The closest player thas analogous to mckie is Harper.The difference is harper came over after being after his 9th oor 10th year and had a big year previously.Mckie is in his 13 or 14th year and had a dreadful previous year...


Nope. Harper never played PG before he got to the Bulls, McKie did. And you are wrong. The previous year Harper was a SG on the Bulls trying to fill the void left by Jordan and was horrible. Look it up.



> Your point guard still has to get the ball past midcourt and into the offense...


Derek Fisher and Harper rarely did this. Kobe did it 85% of the time. Kobe also was the playmaker when they broke out of the triangle and Fish just spotted up for 3s. Even on the Bulls, Pippen advanced the ball upcourt most of the time.



> Forget about D...I am just glad you guys picked him up before Larry Brown forced him down the Knicks throat..Now if you can sign and trade for Eric Snow,we will be safe


You guys owe us a lot now. First we saved you from Kwame now broken down McKie.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

mckie wont play huge minutes whether he starts or not...hes good for 16-20


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Nope. Harper never played PG before he got to the Bulls, McKie did. And you are wrong. The previous year Harper was a SG on the Bulls trying to fill the void left by Jordan and was horrible. Look it up.
> 
> Derek Fisher and Harper rarely did this. Kobe did it 85% of the time. Kobe also was the playmaker when they broke out of the triangle and Fish just spotted up for 3s. Even on the Bulls, Pippen advanced the ball upcourt most of the time.
> 
> You guys owe us a lot now. First we saved you from Kwame now broken down McKie.


Slow down Jamal!!
All i was saying was Harper put up big numbers right before coming to the bulls as a Clip,while Mckie had is worst year and least amount of playing time..I dont think Mckie has much gas left in the tank,especially guarding quick ones..

Well,if hes not initiating the offense,and cant play D,he definetly shouldnt be starting.There are more deals coming..

At best we are even....You stole Kwame from us :raised_ey

J,you will be begging for forgiveness for not realising how good a pickup Kwame was


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

truth said:


> Slow down Jamal!!
> J,you will be begging for forgiveness for not realising how good a pickup Kwame was


I hope I am. Prove me wrong Kwame. But forgiveness from who? A Knick fan and Laker hater will give me wrath because a Laker is good?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

clien said:


> mckie wont play huge minutes whether he starts or not...hes good for 16-20


So T. Lue will be playing the majority of the minutes, but won't start?

Smush?

Or am I completely off?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


MC AK said:


> So T. Lue will be playing the majority of the minutes, but won't start?
> 
> Smush?
> 
> Or am I completely off?


your off, we will have another starting caliber pg in here for sure b4 the season begins...if not there may be a line-up of kobe, george, odom, kwame, mihm....playing some minutes....obviously thats all speculation on my part though :biggrin:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

make the best of it


----------

